# Pigshots



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Pigshots smoking with a couple chunks of cherry and grilling indirect around the Vortex on a Grill Mat!
These are bacon wrapped around a chipolte sausage with cream cheese, Gary's Peppers, some Weber Honey Garlic rub, and topped with turbinado sugar. (My wife made these up!) They were delicious!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok... now I got to try these... what is the process??

Do you put cream cheese on the bacon and wrap it around the sauasage??

or is there a pepper involved??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm going to have to put a bib on before looking at your photos. I hate drooling on a clean shirt.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Ok... now I got to try these... what is the process??
> 
> Do you put cream cheese on the bacon and wrap it around the sauasage??
> 
> or is there a pepper involved??


Slice the sausage about ½ the thickness of the bacon. Wrap the bacon around the sausage forming a "shot glass" with the sausage being the bottom. Then fill with a cream cheese mixture or anything you like. Top them off with brown sugar or turbinado sugar. We prepped them the night before and put them in the fridge so that the cream cheese firmed up a bit. Cook indirect on the grill until your bacon is done to your liking.

Here is a video as well that I found online - www.youtube.com/watch?v=adcNjgFlmj8


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Got it and I will be trying this out this weekend!!

Thanks.


----------

